# Sticky  Some good info on veggies and fruit for our babies



## Bonnie's Mommie

Since we've had a couple of posts about this recently (one of them mine, about apples) I thought I'd post this:


Update 8/24/13 - please see post #16 for updated link.


----------



## reanut1379

Thanks for sharing! I've been wondering lately about fruits and veggies. I use to think you weren't supposed to give dogs fruit.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Thanks Linda! That's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Whoolia

Thanks for posting. I've recently started home cooking and I've been wanting to vary the veggie portion of Leo's meals...this helps!


----------



## aprilb

Thanks for posting this, Linda! I love cantelope and I am happy that my fluffs can have it. I am surprised that bananas were not mentioned. My girls love them.


----------



## Summergirl73

Such wonderful information...thank you! Bella loves green beans, so I'm glad that they made the list. Her other favorite snack is a couple of cubed peach pieces. Hopefully those also provide something beneficial for her diet, because it is her very favorite treat  .


----------



## Katkoota

Thanks for posting this good article, Linda. Really is useful


----------



## Ladysmom

Thanks, Linda!

Bailey loves veggies, but fruit not so much.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm stickying this post.


----------



## roguefishfood

Delighted to hear that carrots are good for 'em, because my boy LOVES carrots and would do just about anything if he thought it would get him a piece of one.


----------



## lols82

Great thread. My boy loves his carrot and apples


----------



## nwyant1946

*I tried giving Mia a piece of carrot awhile back and she looked at me like I'd lost my mind. I may try her on cantaloupe and apples and see what happens.*


----------



## Gongjoo

GREAT POST! Khloee loves carrots and celery but Im interested to see if she will take to any of these other fruits and veggies...maybe I can pawn my brocoli off on her


----------



## eiksaa

This is great, thanks for posting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pehirsch

The link is not working for me today...am I the only one?


----------



## wkomorow

Try this one:

10 Fruits and Veggies That Aid in Dog Nutrition: Animal Planet


----------



## maggieh

wkomorow said:


> Try this one:
> 
> 10 Fruits and Veggies That Aid in Dog Nutrition: Animal Planet


Thanks, Walter - I will update the first post.


----------



## wkomorow

The one that I would be careful about is oranges. I would be concerned with the acid in them and the dog's teeth.


----------



## Toffy

My Toffy love green papers, cucumbers and cabbage, anyone any experience?


----------



## sassy's mommy

Carrots are VERY high in oxalate. Raw carrots are ONLY good for a dog that doesn't have a problem with oxalate bladder stones.


----------



## puppydoll

*help*



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Since we've had a couple of posts about this recently (one of them mine, about apples) I thought I'd post this:
> 
> 
> Update 8/24/13 - please see post #16 for updated link.


I would love to read your article but I have no idea how to find post #16. Can you send this article to me?
Thanks,
Jane, Puppydoll


----------



## Kathleen

The link to the article is in post #16 of this thread  (Post numbers are at top right of each post - it took me a while to figure this out).

Here it is:
HowStuffWorks "10 Fruits and Veggies That Aid in Dog Nutrition"



puppydoll said:


> I would love to read your article but I have no idea how to find post #16. Can you send this article to me?
> Thanks,
> Jane, Puppydoll


----------



## Sophieanne

Great article!! Glad there are more out there I can try. I already use frozen peas and carrots in my "kids" chicken and brown rice for dinner. Sammy will beat you down for brocolli (raw or steamed). Sophie loves green beans. And I use homemade applesauce in their homemade cookies. Ive tried spinach before, but none have been really fond of it.... Wonder how they would do with celery... maybe worth a try...


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you for the helpful article. It's good to know my Sophie loves all the veggies and fruits on the list.

Watching her eat is like watching a rabbit chow down. It's always a treat for the both of us :chili:.


----------



## sophie

My crew gets green beans with their breakfast and dinner and they love them. It's the only way I could get the weight off of Sophie. Heaven help me if I run out!!!! They used to like carrots, but not so much anymore. Another one of their favorites is romaine lettuce, but it has to be the white crunchy stalk part! lol


----------



## Slydersmama

I'm very interested in seeing this "list" but the link just takes you to Discovery Channel Store. Does anyone possibly have the correct link? Thank you...


----------

